# It's HOT out! You're invited to a pool party!



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey, fellow pups!

I heard it's hot all over the place! Take advantage of the long weekend and celebrate Labor Day with us.

My best Bud Poochie took some pictures. If you come, you can be in some pictures too!

So come on over! And make a splash in the world!

http://www.havaneseforum.com/album.php?u=31577
Select Poochie throws a pool party

Love
Benjy and Poochie


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

You had way to much fun with those pics! I scared the cat laughing!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

This is Jeff speaking. LOL

Poochie was/is a huge bond between my wife and me. I met Sue at a pen pal club on a devotional site. You were to put your interests and hobbies in your profile for people to search. I don't think people were meant to meet each other through it, but that's what happened. It is interesting that one of Sue's brothers started all that. He gave her the URL for the website and said it looked interesting (in general, nothing specific). And Sue babysat his kids while they were on vacation and he sent her to a writing seminar as a reward for watching the kids.

Anyway, I put in my profile I was interested in writing. Sue saw that and she sent me material from the writing seminar as way of introduction. Sue soon learned that I had lost my dog Abby and she mailed me Poochie, the floppy dog in the pictures. We began writing stories about Poochie. Somehow Poochie started calling us Momma and Daddy and other characters were added. Each of us had our own characters to write about. At the end of each day we would IM. email, or cell phone and report to the others what our characters had done that day.

At one point, I even had a website for Poochie. (PreciousPoochies.com) I photographed the pool sequence. I had it on the website. I don't know if it shows in the pictures, but in some of the shots I put Poochie in a plastic bag so he wouldn't get wet. I bet that would make your cat laugh!

Jeff


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

SPLAbby said:


> Hey, fellow pups!
> 
> Select Poochie throws a pool party
> 
> ...


I shouldn't admit this but when I started looking at the pool party pics my first thought was "wow, what curly hair, is that a havanese?" Then several pictures into it it dawned on me that the pics were of a toy dog and not a live dog!!!! I need to go back to bed. :redface:


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Everyone who met Poochie thought he was real. We bought extra Poochie dogs for my wife's little nieces and they became a party of their family. 


I had the most fun trying to stage the picture in the attachment below -- trying to make it look like he was moving and doing something real.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

What a great story you have with your wife. Love it!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

We feel so blessed to have each other. All 3 of us!


----------

